# Lamb Bacon



## africanmeat (Apr 16, 2014)

lamb bacon .
i used lamb belly and i put it in a brine of
5 lb water
1 cup sugar
1 cup salt
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup maple syrup
1 tbs cure#1
1 tbs pickling spice .
it will be in the brine for 14 days

Two weeks have passed since i put it to cure . so yesterday  i dry the lamb and put it in the fridge over night .
this morning it gone  in to the smoker for 8 hours (cold smoke ) using bear extra smoke system .
 

After 8 hours it go's out and now  it is time to slice it .
i fried 3 pieces ,they are good very much like canadian bacon slightly too sweet for me .
next time i will look for a thicker piece of meat and cut on the maple .













DSC00450.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00603.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00606.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00608.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00614.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00619.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00620.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014


















DSC00618.JPG



__ africanmeat
__ Apr 16, 2014






Thanks


----------



## ak1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nice work Ahron. I've never tried it, but now you've given me something new to try. 

I'll be heading off to the store soon.


----------



## smoking b (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I've never had bacon from a lamb before...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow! That looks great! I bet it is tasty! The color of the sliced stuff is amazing!


----------



## ak1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, that looks like a nice prosciutto. Wonderful colour & such. I wonder if I could do that like I normally do cured & smoked belly to eat raw?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 16, 2014)

MMMMmmmm……… Looks Real purdy at the end there, Ahron!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## africanmeat (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys .


----------

